# I.C.E. Shirts



## Chimpie (Jul 30, 2005)

Okay, so I'm thinking of having some t-shirts made to promote this.  Some have said they would purchase one.  I'm just trying to figure out how many (from here) actually would.

Thanks,

Chimp


----------



## vtemti (Jul 30, 2005)

Count me in. I would probably buy a few for our service. I do think it is a good idea to have one uniform style design rather than everyone doing their own and having multiple designs.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 30, 2005)

I'd put up posters, maybe even a vehicle magnet to advertise it. But I don't think I'd buy a T-Shirt. Maybe a PR event, set up a booth, etc, in a mall.

I even turned down a free Laerdal V-Vac once b/c I refused to wear their advertising Tshirt at the PA Fire Expo.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 31, 2005)

I would, I'm a t-shirt and jeans girl. But it has to be a soft, light cotton and have a V-neck 
 B)


----------



## vtemti (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 31 2005, 07:11 PM
> * I would, I'm a t-shirt and jeans girl. But it has to be a soft, light cotton and have a V-neck
> B) *


 OOOOOOH, sounds like all we need is a fire hose to wet things down a little!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jon (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Aug 2 2005, 10:53 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Aug 2 2005, 10:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Jul 31 2005, 07:11 PM
> * I would, I'm a t-shirt and jeans girl. But it has to be a soft, light cotton and have a V-neck
> B) *


OOOOOOH, sounds like all we need is a fire hose to wet things down a little!!!! :lol:   [/b][/quote]
 Yay!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Aug 2 2005, 10:57 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Aug 2 2005, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!!! [/b][/quote]
 Very Funny


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 12, 2005)

I would SO buy one!!  But it would have to be some macho man sh*t!  I dont want no cute, cuddly, teddy bear with some banner that says:"ICE: for those who love you..." B)


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 12, 2005)

<_<   *scratchs out line 3 on the idea pad*

j/k


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey Chimp...you said you wanted HONEST....jeesh!


----------



## Jon (Aug 12, 2005)

you know... if you put "ICE" on the front of the shirt... you could poin to someone who was wearing it and say "ICE chest"  :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 12 2005, 11:24 PM
> * you know... if you put "ICE" on the front of the shirt... you could poin to someone who was wearing it and say "ICE chest"  :lol:   *


 That was so bad.  (So bad I might have to steal it.)


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 14, 2005)

and PLEEEAAASEEE, no references to Vanilla ICE


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@Aug 14 2005, 01:24 PM
> * and PLEEEAAASEEE, no references to Vanilla ICE *


 There wasn't until you brought it up.


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 16, 2005)

had to make sure....


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuejew_@Aug 14 2005, 04:24 PM
> * and PLEEEAAASEEE, no references to Vanilla ICE *


 oops.. I forgot  :lol:


----------



## Frankie (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok why would you wear an ice shirt?? i understand the cell phone thing but a shirt??  ok maybe im missing something


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 16, 2005)

as to wingnut's comment... V-Neck... lotsa cleavage...

Vanilla ICE... are we talking about white T-shirts?

I.C.E. Chest... No comment

and I don't get the I.C.E. Shirt idea either... we cut it anyway...


----------



## rescuejew (Sep 18, 2005)

Of Course this is all supposition.  I think it may be a good idea, I mean I know I would never go through someones cell phone, but I think its reasonable for ED staff when in a calmer situation.  If this whole campaign were to come to fruition, I would support it because I think its a good idea and the more people who know about it or are exposed to it would ask questions about it or utilize it.  

Really, think about it, I'm sure there are rural areas in the country, I'm POSITIVE there are some in my state, where "911" is still a seven digit number, and how long has the whole "911" thing been around??!


----------

